# Guess Who's Going to be THE Colnago Dealer in Indiana?



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

The shop's owner just returned from Interbike. Along with bringing me a 2010 Colnago catalogue signed by Ernesto, he also brought the news that we are, apparently, going to be the ONLY Colnago dealer in the state of Indiana. Sweet!

We need a bigger shop.....


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

You are lucky; you'll get to see some nice bikes.

Is the store in Indianapolis, I hope?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Yep. North side of Indy on the Monon trail.

The owner and I formerly worked for The Bike Wave in Indy, which led the Midwest several years in Colnago sales. Ernesto visited our store back in 2000 or so. I think that's how we managed to pull this off - he remembered that we sold a few of the Ferrari bikes. lol.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> The shop's owner just returned from Interbike. Along with bringing me a 2010 Colnago catalogue signed by Ernesto, he also brought the news that we are, apparently, going to be the ONLY Colnago dealer in the state of Indiana. Sweet!
> 
> We need a bigger shop.....


Last I checked, Indiana is a pretty big state. How the heck is there only going to be ONE authorized Colnago dealer in all of Indiana? How will people even be able to test ride a Colnago? Colnago America should set up a test ride system somewhat like Competitive Cyclist had/has. The person gets to ride/rent the bike for a week for the cost of shipping both ways and a modest fee to cover the cost of administering the program. At the end of the year, the demo bikes get blown out at a lower price. By the way, you break it you buy it on the demo rides.

Riding a Colnago before purchasing one is a huge hang up for a lot of people. I bought my first one on blind faith without a test ride, but it ended up working out for me.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> Last I checked, Indiana is a pretty big state. How the heck is there only going to be ONE authorized Colnago dealer in all of Indiana? How will people even be able to test ride a Colnago? Colnago America should set up a test ride system somewhat like Competitive Cyclist had/has. The person gets to ride/rent the bike for a week for the cost of shipping both ways and a modest fee to cover the cost of administering the program. At the end of the year, the demo bikes get blown out at a lower price. By the way, you break it you buy it on the demo rides.
> 
> Riding a Colnago before purchasing one is a huge hang up for a lot of people. I bought my first one on blind faith without a test ride, but it ended up working out for me.


Same way that we're the only Rocky Mountain dealer in the state.

Test riding Colnagos was never a problem at the other store. Probably because we built each bike to specifications, and rarely had completes (except for a couple of Dreams and the Ferrari bikes). It's hard to test ride a bare frame.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Try living in Nebraska...*

I haven't "test rode" anything. Ever.
Take long weekends in Colorado....


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mriddle said:


> I haven't "test rode" anything. Ever.
> Take long weekends in Colorado....


Good point. I guess if you are living in the middle of the midwest, a Colnago dealer isn't right around the corner. Heck, a Colnago dealer isn't right around the corner from me and I live just outside of DC. I think the closest one is about a 45 minute drive into DC.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> ...I think the closest one is about a 45 minute drive into DC.


Cry me a river! 
If I want to test ride anything other than a Giant or Cervelo I need to drive 14 hours or take a 2.5 hour flight...


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I ride 64cm bikes. There are NEVER test rides available for any brand of bike in my size. I always order with blind faith.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nightfend said:


> I ride 64cm bikes. There are NEVER test rides available for any brand of bike in my size. I always order with blind faith.


Yeah, I couldn't even ride your bike if I had taken the seat and post off of it when it was in my garage. My bikes looked puny next to it. Probably gave them an inferiority complex.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

gibson00 said:


> Cry me a river!
> If I want to test ride anything other than a Giant or Cervelo I need to drive 14 hours or take a 2.5 hour flight...


"There's no crying in [cycling]". I think that comes from the same movie. That movie was good for a few quotes.


----------

